# Pride of Ringwood



## peas_and_corn

From here:



> *Australian Pride of Ringwood *
> Second generation from the English-Pride of Kent. Bred in Australia. The main hop variety in Australia (since the early 1960s)
> 
> *Characteristics *
> Aroma: Quite pronounced but not unpleasant
> Cone Structure: Fairly long, quite tight cone
> Lupulin: Moderate to large amount, medium dark yellow
> 
> *Growth & Harvest Information *
> Growth Habit: Good vigor, well hopped, and a nice grower-friendly hop
> Maturity: Midseason - late variety
> Yield: 2200 - 2800 kg./ha. or 1950 - 2500 lb./ac.
> Pickability: Excellent
> Drying and Baling: No problems
> Storageability: 45 - 55% alpha acids remaining after six (6) months storage at 20 C
> Disease Reaction: Downy mildew, powdery mildew, and aphis are absent from Australia so its susceptibility to these is immaterial.
> 
> *Acid Composition *
> Alpha Acid: 7.0 - 10.0% w/w
> Beta Acids: 4.0 - 6.0% w/w
> Co-Humulone: 33 - 39% of alpha acids
> 
> *Oil Composition *
> Total Oil: 1.0 - 2.0 mls/100 grams
> Myrcene: 25 - 50% of whole oil
> Humulene: 3 - 8% of whole oil
> Caryophyllene: 5 - 10% of whole oil
> Farnesene: <1% of whole oil
> 
> *General Trade Perception *
> Predominantly a bittering hop (high alpha hop) but with interesting aromatic qualities
> 
> *Other Information *
> At time of release in 1965, it was the highest alpha acid hop in the world; and went on to become more than 90% of the Australian crop--closely associated with such famous beers as Foster's Lager.




So, do you use POR? Why or why not? What styles does it go best in?

Discuss!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Have got a recipe made up in Beersmith that is aimed at a Tooheys clone that has this hop in it.

Planning on putting it into the fermenter sometime soon.

Tooheys/Carlton Beer

3kg LME
400g Dex
200g Carapils
40g POR flowers (10.2%)
S-189 at 12 degrees 

4.83% ABV 
OG:1.050 FG:1.013
IBU from 10L boil: 27
EBC: 14


----------



## Nick JD

It's a great hop. Although I've found there is significan't variation between crops. The PoR I have now is supurb and not at all "rustic", but nice and floraly (very high AA% too). I've got a SMASH APA fermenting at the moment and you wouldn't know it's PoR from the aroma.

Could be that because it's so extensively grown there's room for much flavour variation?


----------



## BoilerBoy

Had no time at all for this hop when I started out brewing, anything that resembled the flavours of commercial swill I couldn't get far enough away from.

As CPA and CSA was the only commercial beer I could stomach I started to try and clone them out of brewing curiosity.

My opinion of POR gradually changed and particularly when fresh I actually liked it!

The woody earthy flavours when used correctly make a great beer IMO. and I use them in early and late additions now without fear.

Having said that, I prefer Superpride over POR, but not by much. regardless I just treat them the same.

Used POR also in Aussie red ales, Amber ales Browns and the latest is an Aussie style Mild (similar to Coopers Mild) including POR flowers at flame out.

This hop gets alot of bad press, but I'm a convert. Just treat it with love and it will love you back. :beer: 

Cheers,
BB


----------



## kelbygreen

yep I use it alot. seems to be best using flowers then pellets, Done a few of the same brews but using pellets then flowers and flowers do make a difference.


----------



## tazman1967

I stayed away from this hop when I firsted stated brewing. I thought that I would get that mega swill flavour by using it. But...I have now discovered that this hop doesnt deserve all the bad press it gets. Used with care and considerate it can produce nice flavours. Love the flowers, just a bit more subtle.


----------



## drsmurto

I very nearly pulled up my POR rhizome to sell after last season as i never really thought i would use POR in a beer.

I don't brew mainstream aussie beer styles as i can't stand them, Coopers being an exception to the rule.

Had a few of Boilerboys Aussie Red ales and was super impressed. :icon_drunk: 

Picked a good crop of POR flowers this year and the aroma from them was nothing like any POR i had ever smelt before. Floral but also fruity. 

So i will be brewing a few all POR beers with plenty of late hopping to reacquaint myself with an oft misrepresented hop.

I also sampled an all POR beer was a local challenge last year where a group of us brewed a beer using the same grist, yeast and hopping schedule but with different hops. BigH used POR flowers and i was again impressed with the flavour and aroma.


----------



## Bribie G

I've used POR new season flowers in a couple of beers recently, a CSA style and an Aussie / Rice lager. In both cases they have turned out fairly bitter for the quantities used (CSA - 35g 60 mins, Carlton clone 20g 90 mins).
Unlike the good Dr I do actually enjoy a nice pale crisp Carltonish style (I've just about nailed the good old Brisbane Bulimba Carlton Draught we used to get in the 70s) but I think I'll need to wind back even further to perhaps 15g. I believe that at about 8.5% AA the original POR was the highest AA hop then in existence, but I see from my latest batch that they have crept up to 10.2%. Obviously some breedin' going on there


----------



## Nick JD

BribieG said:


> ...but I see from my latest batch that they have crept up to 10.2%. Obviously some breedin' going on there



The latest batch from Ellerslie is 11.31%. I've got a CPA fermenting ATM with it and it's not actually very POR at all - fruitier than Oxford St on a Saturday night.

Hints of Galaxy...


----------



## Justin T

I think POR is great and is seriously misrepresented in so many beers. I have used POR in plenty of beers with great results!


----------



## Snow

So, I have an abundance of POR flowers and pellets. Do you guys think I could use them in something like an ordinary bitter or ESB as a series of single hop additions, or would you recommend combining them with another hop? My bitters have done just fine with only EKG or Northdown, for example, but I was worried POR might not stand up very well on its own...

Any thoughts appreciated.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## manticle

I haven't used it late but I have used fresh flowers as a bittering addition only. I think they work well. I recently made a lager and pushed the maltiness so it's more in line with German than Aussie but with a fresh PoR flavour.

Not sure how it would go if you're planning on adding in some flavour hops/dry hops (and I mean not sure because I haven't)


----------



## brettprevans

ive previously used POR as a finishing hop  it came out really well. it was a rice lager. seriously underrated hop. esp in lawnmower quaffer beers

edit: here was is. 
Aussie Gold Digger Lager - Aussie style lager

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.00 
Total Grain (kg): 5.85
Anticipated OG: 1.069 
Anticipated SRM: 6.5
Anticipated IBU: 28.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
34.2 2.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
34.2 2.00 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
17.1 1.00 kg. Rice Solids Generic 1.040 0
5.1 0.30 kg. Munich Malt(light) America 1.033 10
5.1 0.30 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 2
4.3 0.25 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 19.1 60 min.
10.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 3.4 15 min.
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.00 5.7 10 min.
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
fermentis 34/70 german lager or recultered coopers

Mash Schedule
Protein Rest Temp : 50 Time: 20
Intermediate Rest Temp : 63 Time: 60
Saccharification Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Mash-out Rest Temp : 78 Time: 0


----------



## brettprevans

great recipe to show off POR and how much of a maligned hop it is. this is a great beer. I took it to a bbq of friends who dont mind my brews and they loved the beer.


edit: link fixed. post 1466.


----------



## Effect

citymorgue2 said:


> great recipe to show off POR and how much of a maligned hop it is. this is a great beer. I took it to a bbq of friends who dont mind my brews and they loved the beer.



couldn't find one recipe on that page with POR in it mate.


----------



## brettprevans

Phillip said:


> couldn't find one recipe on that page with POR in it mate.


cheers. i buggered the link. post 1466. Pride of Mt Torrens. its also in my sig. Its Dr S' recipe


----------



## proudscum

have used it for years as it was the only hop that i could grow and the rhizomes have travelled to 6 houses that i have lived in.
The last move was 7 yrs ago and will get at least 1kg of dry cones.loved doing a harvest ale with wet hop.used it in most beers as my bittering hop using 20-40gr per brew.


----------



## felon

I've always tried to avoid it. I didn't want to make anything that tasted like commercial beer. After reading everyone's replies, I might have to give it a go.


----------



## brettprevans

felon said:


> I've always tried to avoid it. I didn't want to make anything that tasted like commercial beer. After reading everyone's replies, I might have to give it a go.


this one tastes nothing like commercial beer. try it. coupled with rye its awsome. absolute quaffer.


----------



## Doubleplugga

Disease Reaction: Downy mildew, powdery mildew, and aphis are absent from Australia so its susceptibility to these is immaterial.

Well whoever wrote this isn't very well informed or doesn't grow their own vegies!!!
all these problems exist in Aus. I am guessing the article was written a while ago, I have read that statement somewhere before, just not sure where


----------



## Bribie G

As mentioned on another thread I've come across 10 bottles of a Sparkling Ale 6% in a spare room cupboard, been there since July - It's my comp conditioning cupboard as it's very even temp and I assumed it was empty  
I just crashed one to drinkable temperature and it's bloody divine:

5500 BB Ale
300 Semolina (coarse wheat flour) as adjunct
300 sugaz
70 Med. Crystal

30g POR flowers 60 mins


It's got me thinking to do another brew, bottle it and just leave it for the comps this year - I always assumed this was a style to be drunk young, but it has developed lovely biscuity caramelly overtones and the POR has mellowed out to almost something you would expect in one of those exotic beers like a Czech dark lager. Yum. 
Nowt wrong with POR :beerbang:


----------



## mattdean4130

I just started using POR in my pursuit of an everyday cupboard stock CPA clone beer...
Following recipe's i found on here, i boiled 20g POR for 60 minutes with 100g Dex. Then a Coopers Lager, a further 100g dex and 1kg LDM....

Both are only just getting bottled, but my initial observation is that at FG it still tastes VERY bitter, leaves quite a strong bitter aftertaste. Is this normal? Does it mellow out in the bottle?

So far they both look, smell and feel right in the mouth - just quite a bit stronger on the bitter side than a CPA.

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I'd like to see how this all goes. Once I've built up stocks with my normal drinking beers, the experiments/winter beers, I'd like to be brewing a couple of lawnmower beers for summer and the recent VB thread, etc has got me thinking I'd like the challenge of making a good lager and an aussie quaffer (hey, I tolerate Boag's Draught).

Not sure where I can get POR flowers, though.


----------



## GalBrew

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'd like to see how this all goes. Once I've built up stocks with my normal drinking beers, the experiments/winter beers, I'd like to be brewing a couple of lawnmower beers for summer and the recent VB thread, etc has got me thinking I'd like the challenge of making a good lager and an aussie quaffer (hey, I tolerate Boag's Draught).
> 
> Not sure where I can get POR flowers, though.


Doesn't Ross sell POR flowers?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

GalBrew said:


> Doesn't Ross sell POR flowers?


It's not worth the cost of postage and I don't need anything else with which to share the amortised cost of postage. I'll probably grow some when spring rolls around, but hopefully by the end of winter, I'll be stocked up and wanting to brew my lagers before it warms up. So in a pickle a little.

I'll ask some of the locals when i can.


----------



## Yob

Did Hopco get back to you about the rhizomes?


----------



## Nick JD

Nick JD said:


> It's a great hop. Although I've found there is significan't variation between crops. The PoR I have now is supurb and not at all "rustic", but nice and floraly (very high AA% too). I've got a SMASH APA fermenting at the moment and you wouldn't know it's PoR from the aroma.
> 
> Could be that because it's so extensively grown there's room for much flavour variation?


Mate, you're a dickhead. PoR is the worst hop ever.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Yob said:


> Did Hopco get back to you about the rhizomes?


Just said that he'd let us know when they're ready.

I'll get into growing them this season. I have a tressle covered in grass that needs to be cleared before I do, but it'll save a few bob, and given I'm a bit heavy handed on aroma and flavour additions, it'll be a decent saving.


----------



## Byran

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> It's not worth the cost of postage and I don't need anything else with which to share the amortised cost of postage. I'll probably grow some when spring rolls around, but hopefully by the end of winter, I'll be stocked up and wanting to brew my lagers before it warms up. So in a pickle a little.
> 
> I'll ask some of the locals when i can.





Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'd like to see how this all goes. Once I've built up stocks with my normal drinking beers, the experiments/winter beers, I'd like to be brewing a couple of lawnmower beers for summer and the recent VB thread, etc has got me thinking I'd like the challenge of making a good lager and an aussie quaffer (hey, I tolerate Boag's Draught).
> 
> Not sure where I can get POR flowers, though.


Goomba I remember talking to a few lads when I was at the Tassie beer festival a couple of years back that were avid growers in the north of TAS.
And they did say that they sold to the public but mostly just used their own hops for microbreweries in the area. Hopefully there would be a way to get flowers easily down there. 
I had a card from one bloke but i seem to have misplaced it.....I did drink quite a few samples that day.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Byran said:


> Goomba I remember talking to a few lads when I was at the Tassie beer festival a couple of years back that were avid growers in the north of TAS.
> And they did say that they sold to the public but mostly just used their own hops for microbreweries in the area. Hopefully there would be a way to get flowers easily down there.
> I had a card from one bloke but i seem to have misplaced it.....I did drink quite a few samples that day.



That'd be good if I could find that out. Tassie tends to be a "it's not what you know, it's who you know" and finding stuff out is impossible unless you _happen_ to ask the right person at the right time and then suddenly the floodgates open - I mean this in a commercial sense. The homebrewers here are extremely generous.


----------



## mattdean4130

mattdean4130 said:


> I just started using POR in my pursuit of an everyday cupboard stock CPA clone beer...
> Following recipe's i found on here, i boiled 20g POR for 60 minutes with 100g Dex. Then a Coopers Lager, a further 100g dex and 1kg LDM....
> 
> Both are only just getting bottled, but my initial observation is that at FG it still tastes VERY bitter, leaves quite a strong bitter aftertaste. Is this normal? Does it mellow out in the bottle?
> 
> So far they both look, smell and feel right in the mouth - just quite a bit stronger on the bitter side than a CPA.
> 
> Cheers!


Anyone?


----------



## mwd

Don't use POR but most hop bitterness mellows out with bottle aging. Try one after a few weeks to see how it is going. I am impatient and always do a taster as soon as the bottles are carbed up.


----------



## mattdean4130

Tropical_Brews said:


> Don't use POR but most hop bitterness mellows out with bottle aging. Try one after a few weeks to see how it is going. I am impatient and always do a taster as soon as the bottles are carbed up.


Cheers! Yeah waiting for beer to age is a drag! Especially that new recipe you're dying to see how it came out!


----------



## Wisey

powdery mildew killed my cucumbers!


----------



## Bribie G

mattdean4130 said:


> Anyone?


Matt, as I pointed out early in the thread, POR (originally 8% or so) seems to have snuck up and snuck up in Alpha Acid percentage over the decades and I've found that using the old 30g = one ounce quantity in an AG brew it is becoming noticeably more bitter than Coopers Sparkling. Pellets are now over 10% but I note that the CB flowers are still around the old value so I've gone back to using them.

I expect the pressure is on the growers by the Megaswilleries to give them more bitterness for the money.

In your case I would even have cut back to around 12g for your addition. I know that sounds pathetic but I've done similar additions for Corona lookalikes etc using Galena and got surprising amount of hop even at those levels.
Your batch may mellow out a little.


----------



## hoppy2B

Wisey said:
 

> powdery mildew killed my cucumbers!


That powdery mildew is a bitch man, it wiped out my wine grape crop in 2011.


----------



## Bribie G

Matt - guess what, I've just kegged and bottled latest Aus PA. I've brewed two similar 25L batches for a forthcoming comp using POR and Coopers recultured yeast. I normally brew to 23L but as I was going to keg the bulk but bottle off four for comp and testing purposes I went 25

#1 was 30g of POR *flowers*, came out not unlike a Coopers Sparkling - it was all the flowers I had left in that pack. So I went to brew #2 and discovered that my foil of POR flowers was actually a NZ Cascade flowers. So I hastily put in an order to CraftBrewer who do a range of flowers. I got flowers and POR pellets as well.

#2 was brewed with just a touch of Magnum in the boil to encourage floccing - only 10g . Then I kept the brew cubed until the POR arrived, plus about 2L I had left over in Schott Bottles. I realised that the Magnum would give a slight background bitterness so I decided to just use the POR for a flavour and aroma hit, as you get with Coopers. To make it simple I put the 2L of wort in a pan and used the pellets this time, not the flowers. I used 25g for 20 minutes then just chucked the whole lot (when cool) into the fermenter with the lightly hopped wort.

Man, it has turned out with an almost astringent bitterness compared to the flowers brew - coats the tongue - now I see what you mean.

From now on I'll stick to the flowers, seem to come out textbook Coopers Sparkling. I reckon the 2012 pellets are a bit feral compared to the POR I know and love. :unsure:

Tell you one thing though, I had a longneck of VB when I was over at the daughters' this afternoon and I also get almost the same style of bitterness. Maybe confirms my half baked theory that the megas are always pressing for higher AA POR.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Bribie G said:


> a touch of Magnum in the boil to encourage floccing - only 10g .


I know it's OT, but please explain (insert Pauline Hanson voice, if you'd like). Magnum = better floccing?

I have some Magnum and if it's true, this would make my US05-day.


----------



## Bribie G

haha. Well there is a certain member who doesn't seem to post much nowadays who works for a certain beer production facility and a few years ago he did intimate that although that facility basically does an "unhopped" wort that only gets hopped with extract on its way to the packing line, they do put a token amount of pellets in the brew so that the finely granular material forms nucleation points for a good floc.

Anyway that's how I read it so I thought I'd do that rather than the somewhat gay idea of doing an unhopped boil, oh the humanity :unsure:

edit: Magnum = as neutral as possible seeing as I was adding POR later, I also have Galena. "Arriba, Arriba, andere, andere, hey cobber" B)


----------



## mattdean4130

Bribie G said:


> Matt - guess what, I've just kegged and bottled latest Aus PA. I've brewed two similar 25L batches for a forthcoming comp using POR and Coopers recultured yeast. I normally brew to 23L but as I was going to keg the bulk but bottle off four for comp and testing purposes I went 25
> 
> #1 was 30g of POR *flowers*, came out not unlike a Coopers Sparkling - it was all the flowers I had left in that pack. So I went to brew #2 and discovered that my foil of POR flowers was actually a NZ Cascade flowers. So I hastily put in an order to CraftBrewer who do a range of flowers. I got flowers and POR pellets as well.
> 
> #2 was brewed with just a touch of Magnum in the boil to encourage floccing - only 10g . Then I kept the brew cubed until the POR arrived, plus about 2L I had left over in Schott Bottles. I realised that the Magnum would give a slight background bitterness so I decided to just use the POR for a flavour and aroma hit, as you get with Coopers. To make it simple I put the 2L of wort in a pan and used the pellets this time, not the flowers. I used 25g for 20 minutes then just chucked the whole lot (when cool) into the fermenter with the lightly hopped wort.
> 
> Man, it has turned out with an almost astringent bitterness compared to the flowers brew - coats the tongue - now I see what you mean.
> 
> From now on I'll stick to the flowers, seem to come out textbook Coopers Sparkling. I reckon the 2012 pellets are a bit feral compared to the POR I know and love. :unsure:
> 
> Tell you one thing though, I had a longneck of VB when I was over at the daughters' this afternoon and I also get almost the same style of bitterness. Maybe confirms my half baked theory that the megas are always pressing for higher AA POR.


Thanks very much for this ! I might have to look into using some flowers instead of pellets.

I have two batches of my attempt at a CPA clone done at the moment, one is as above a coopers lager kit with CPA cultured yeast, the other is the exact same recipe but using the Aus Pale Ale kit.
The Aus kit is nearly at 2 weeks bottled, and the lager kit is nearly 1 week.

I'll be periodically tasting them after about two weeks and go from there. I think if after some ageing the bitterness hasn't subsided i might try the same weight of pellets but perhaps at a 30min boil first, then maybe the same recipe at 15min, and the same recipe at 0min to compare the results...

I will absolutely check back with the results


----------



## technobabble66

Anyone done an IPA or APA with lots of late PoR?

I've got lots to use and this might be an option. 
Fwiw, I believe the 3rd Hop Thief Ale was all/mainly PoR


----------



## Rosscoe

I've not tried it, but would have thought you've now got plenty of stock bittering hops to use that would be perfectly usable though.

Try a smash with a bit of late hop and see what it comes out like if you're really interested.


----------



## Bribie G

POR not recommended for late hopping, it's a bittering hop where a distinctive flavour carries through, but late hopping can result in a "coarse" flavour apparently, but try it and see.


----------



## Rosscoe

I reckon it'd be pretty coarse unless it has a long conditioning period to soften it. Let us know how you go if you try something though. I'd go easy on it though.


----------



## technobabble66

Cheers, guys for the comments.
Yeah, i'm under the impression it's a bit harsh or sharp on the bittering. However, i struggled to find much mention of direct experience with heavy late hopping, so i thought i'd ask. Like many of these things, it seems you've got to give it a shot and see how your tastebuds like it. Yet another brew onto the list!
I guess it kinda seems that the feedback for PoR is slightly similar to Galaxy with it's reputation for harsh bitterness.

Might aim for a chunk of FWH, then cube-hop or late+chill.

Any experience out there with using PoR for dry-hopping?


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I dry hopped with a little. My conclusion is its an early hop. It has distinction in that way. May be due to rare brews overall on a global scale. 

edit: Then again I envy anyone growing POR for fresh hops beer I would really love to try some all fresh hop Pride Of Ringwood harvest Ale.


----------



## jphowman

I've used POR late once doing this recipe. I didn't find it to be harsh at all.
That being said, I don't think it would be an ideal IPA hop. It had a complex/muddy resinous herbal flavour similar to rosemary and oregano. I think it would be a great hop to support other in an IPA but wouldn't do well as a signature hop, maybe a bit like colombus.


----------



## technobabble66

Cheers franks. That's the sort of detailed description I was keen to hear. Recipe looks good too, though I'm not sure about those yank units. Ounces?!? Pounds?!?

To be honest, resinous sounds good. Hey, I *like* Columbus! 
Though I s'pose rosemary & oregano sound a bit odd in a beer. And I do find sometimes Columbus comes out dank and resinous, other times it's much more herbal. 
Sigh - this hops stuff is so damn complicated sometimes!!


----------



## goid

Danscraftbeer said:


> I dry hopped with a little. My conclusion is its an early hop. It has distinction in that way. May be due to rare brews overall on a global scale.
> 
> edit: Then again I envy anyone growing POR for fresh hops beer I would really love to try some all fresh hop Pride Of Ringwood harvest Ale.


With my harvest of POR flowers I solely use it all late. I don't like overly bitter beers so I use 1g/l at 15, 10 and 5g/l at 0. Then no chill. Usually a lager sometimes an ale with a base of 93% pilsner and 7% carahell. This is my house beer until I run out. I find no harshness. You do get a distinctive flavour note to it.
I'm a fan. If only because I grew the hops. I am the only one to drink it so i might have bad taste in beer though.


----------



## TheWiggman

Considering PoR's prevalence in the Aussie market and general aversion to standard Aussie beers amongst us beer snobs, it's certainly a 'horses for courses' hop. NickJD did a good explanation of it somewhere here, in that PoR is more along the lines of a cigar, strong whiskey or the woody character in a red that sweet wine tasters might detest. American flavour hops on the other hand are like a fine perfume, aroma that appeals and sweetly scented to make people go "that smells nice". Pride I find to ballsy no-nonsense hop that I personally enjoy and think is in a class of its own in the right profile. A stinky VB just wouldn't have that same thirst quenching power you get on a 40°C after mowing the lawn, and changing to something like Amarillo wouldn't suit at all. I go through as much PoR as any other hop, other staple hops being EKG, Saaz and Cascade.
James Boag's Draught apparently have a late addition of PoR in the boil. It's one of my preferred lagers, so my next lager is going to get similar treatment. It's a few brews away yet but I'll let you know how it turns out. I might like it and others might hate it, but I like Boag's Draught and many here don't so that has to be considered.


----------



## GalBrew

technobabble66 said:


> Anyone done an IPA or APA with lots of late PoR?
> 
> I've got lots to use and this might be an option.
> Fwiw, I believe the 3rd Hop Thief Ale was all/mainly PoR


Yes. I tried late hopping with POR a long time ago in a golden ale. It does not taste good, I wouldn't recommend it. It has a little citrus-like character but is rough and is just not pleasant at all.


----------



## abyss

I only brew cans and the latest is a Beer makers Bitter with other shit and 20 g of POR dry hopped .
It gives a nice aroma and Aussie taste without the tounge coating bitterness of steeped hops.
Too easy to swallow, I'm gunna be wobbly soon.


----------



## Randai

I'd hazard that its probably good in the right amounts. But honestly I've had a few brews that have that POR twang, where its sort of juicy/off juicy. If you put too much in.
I have had a few beers now I really wish I held back on the amount of POR in there.

But if you but a small amount in then you get a more subtle assertive bitterness that goes well with other hops.

To give a taste descriptor for others that I find for myself (others may vary), for early additions.

It has a sort of semi fermented/rotted fruit juiciness to it that subsides with conditioning time.
It has a real herbally fruity mix that can be over powering if used too heavily.


----------



## abyss

Yea I am on my way trying different hops.in my beers and POR has supprized me when dry hopped, it's sort of fruity and beery ?


----------



## MartinOC

Might need to do a bit of re-thinking, Gents.

'Looks like POR is no longer being grown in preference for "Super-Pride".

Do your own research...


----------



## abyss

I've got it now


MartinOC said:


> Might need to do a bit of re-thinking, Gents.
> 
> 'Looks like POR is no longer being grown in preference for "Super-Pride".
> 
> Do your own research...


----------



## Randai

I have some 2015 POR, but I swear you can buy 2016 of it anyhow?

I saw that spiel by hops.com.au that they weren't growing POR anymore, but there are other growers out there.


----------



## GalBrew

technobabble66 said:


> Anyone done an IPA or APA with lots of late PoR?
> 
> I've got lots to use and this might be an option.
> Fwiw, I believe the 3rd Hop Thief Ale was all/mainly PoR


Yes, I have late hopped a DSGA with POR back in the day when I didn't know any better........I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## technobabble66

Pic of my single hop PoR Aussie Ale. 
Such a simple beer, but I reckon it's one of my best beers yet. PoR works so well in this I'm honestly amazed - a little fruitiness, spiciness, and something else. A sharp, solid, but non-rough bitterness. The hops are doing something but the malts still shine through well. 

The subtle middle finger in the pic is for those that shitcan PoR


----------



## Shibby

Hey Technobabble66, can you please share your recipe. Im growing POR hops so I mite give it a go when ready.
I have also tried someones brew that was just a can of cooper pale ale with 50grams of POR at 0min for 20mins and it tasted great.
It will be a nice change up to try it over the popular current hop bombs.


----------



## Mardoo

I had one of TB's all-POR APA's. Cracking beer! I'll hope for the recipe too.


----------



## Coodgee

What is that lovely floral aroma in cascade lager? Is that por as a late addition?


----------



## abyss

I'm trying an Aussie lager at the moment that I dry hopped with POR on day seven and to me it reminds me of that beer taste from when I was a kid.
Bitter enough without coating your toung and a sweet beery aroma. 
I've named this beer as VBBB, Very Best Breakfast Beer. **** Yea.


----------



## technobabble66

After popular demand: :lol:
(from post 303 of the 2016WAYB thread)

*Rezza Pride*

Vol = 24L
OG = 1.043
FG = 1.008
IBU = 28.1
EBC = 13
alc = 4.9%

4.10 kg (91.1%) Ale (Viking)
0.25 kg (5.6%) Victory (Briess)
0.075 kg (1.7%) Med Crystal (Simpsons)
0.075 kg (1.7%) Acidulated (Wey)

10g Pride of Ringwood (8.3%AA) @ FWH
35g Pride of Ringwood (8.3%AA) @20mins (cubed)
25g Pride of Ringwood (8.3%AA) dry hopped

1.4gCaSO4 + 0.9g MgSO4 + 2.2g CaCl2 into Mash
1.3gCaSO4 +0.8g MgSO4 + 1.9g CaCl2 +0.3g Citric acid into Sparge
0.5gCaSO4 +0.3g MgSO4 + 1.0g CaCl2 into Boil

Mash: 55/65/72/78 for 5/70/20/5
18L Mash
16L Sparge

Yeast: US-05 at 19°C
---------------
As stated, very chuffed with how this has turned out.
Not super impressive on either the hops or the malt fronts, but still manages to power through as a beer i've really loved over the last few openings - a beer that's really well balanced - partly from the general bitterness levels, attenuation, etc, but mainly from the impact of the hops.
For me, it's been a great example of exactly how PoR can be a fantastic hops - solid & "sharp" bitterness with subtle-but-significant fruitiness and spiciness that has an impact but still lets the malts shine.


----------



## Meddo

technobabble66 said:


> After popular demand: :lol:
> (from post 303 of the 2016WAYB thread)
> 
> *Rezza Pride*


Thanks for posting that technobabble, I've just bought a bag of PoR and keen to see how it stands on its own late. What water profile are you aiming for with those salt additions? Are you starting from RO water?

Cheers,


----------



## technobabble66

No wukkas. 
Starting with northern Melbourne water, which is very soft. 
I'm not at home to check, but it'll probably be targeting ~60ppm calcium, ~60-80ppm sulfate & chloride, with a 1:1 ratio. 
I'll check later to confirm. 
I think I kept it fairly neutral to support both the malts and the hops/bitterness.


----------



## Coldspace

Looks nice, I've done a few bitsa beers myself adding por, all have come up good to great.

My stout is my show case beer I've done using por, is a versatile classic aussie hop.

So many put it down, I like it....


----------



## Bribie G

Coodgee said:


> What is that lovely floral aroma in cascade lager? Is that por as a late addition?


If you are referring to the "Premium" lager, it's Summer hops as the late addition.
They used to use Hersbrucker.


----------



## Coodgee

Bribie G said:


> If you are referring to the "Premium" lager, it's Summer hops as the late addition.
> They used to use Hersbrucker.


Thanks mate i really enjoy one of those beers on occasion. Don't have a recipe do you?


----------



## TheWiggman

I did an Aussie lager a while back (check the recipe DB) and feedback at the NSW comp was that it was a little too malty and dark for a pale lager. That said, it scored well. I tried to capture the 'essence' of the likes of Carlton Draught and Melbourne Bitter that have quite a bit of earthy nose to them that and the polarising taste that wins with the masses but doesn't appeal at all to APA fans.
As per post 50 the beer had 6g of hops added at whirlpool which I then no-chilled. It had a bit of late bite and I was stoked with the results. Feedback from the swap ranged from "wow", "pride of ringwood yeah? Sorry, can't enjoy it" to "doesn't take like Draught to me, I reckon it's better but it's not like Draught". So to up the ante I did a brew on the weekend and made a few subtle changes -

2.2kg pils malt
18g roast barley, no caramalt
650g dextrose mid-ferment
Aiming for 1.004 FG

16g PoR at 60 mins
8g PoR into the cube

I'm hoping this cube addition will bring more to the party, will report back once in the glass.


----------



## abyss

I dry hop most of my Aussie lagers with POR and Cluster these days and am getting addicted.


----------



## Lethaldog

I've just moved and have not got any grain yet so I just went to woolies and managed to get a coopers Australian PA for $11 so I thought why not I haven't done a kit in years and just wanted something on the taps in my new pad, used BE2 and I have some left over hops in the freezer, a little EKG and a bit more POR, I was gonna dry hop but was reluctant to use the POR but after reading through this I might just give it a crack, I've only ever used it as a bittering hop in my Aussie lagers!


----------



## Bribie G

Coodgee said:


> Thanks mate i really enjoy one of those beers on occasion. Don't have a recipe do you?


Sorry I missed your post.
The recipe I usually use (got to second place in the Pale Lagers in the Nats a few years ago) is based on something that an unfortunate lass at Cascade's PR inadvertently leaked in an Email to someone on the forum. I can't find the post again for the life of me, but it went something like this:

Dear **
Of course being home brewers, the methods we use at Cascade with malted barley and hops would be beyond your capabilities and methods, and you would be better advised to use one of our excellent Cascade Kits, but for your information, the we use the following ingredients and methods in our ....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bingo.

One of my variants (combined with info I've had in the past from a CUB brewer) is:

*Cascade Premium*
Australian Premium Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.800
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.88 %
Colour (SRM): 3.4 (EBC): 6.7
Bitterness (IBU): 20.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (93.75%)
0.300 kg Cane Sugar (6.25%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 120 Minutes.
Fermented at 13°C with Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager


Quite simple but it's all in the scheduling:
Mash: 63 degrees for *2 hours* then ramp up gradually to a 20 min mashout

Ferment at 13 degrees for a few days then gradually raise to 19 degrees - 10 days in all
Lager at 3 degrees for 10 days.


----------



## Coldspace

Bribie G said:


> Sorry I missed your post.The recipe I usually use (got to second place in the Pale Lagers in the Nats a few years ago) is based on something that an unfortunate lass at Cascade's PR inadvertently leaked in an Email to someone on the forum. I can't find the post again for the life of me, but it went something like this: Dear **Of course being home brewers, the methods we use at Cascade with malted barley and hops would be beyond your capabilities and methods, and you would be better advised to use one of our excellent Cascade Kits, but for your information, the we use the following ingredients and methods in our .... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Bingo. One of my variants (combined with info I've had in the past from a CUB brewer) is: *Cascade Premium*Australian Premium Lager*Recipe Specs*----------------Batch Size (L): 23.0Total Grain (kg): 4.800Total Hops (g): 40.00Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.88 %Colour (SRM): 3.4 (EBC): 6.7Bitterness (IBU): 20.8 (Average)Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70Boil Time (Minutes): 60*Grain Bill*----------------4.500 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (93.75%)0.300 kg Cane Sugar (6.25%)*Hop Bill*----------------20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)20.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.9 g/L)*Misc Bill*----------------Single step Infusion at 63°C for 120 Minutes.Fermented at 13°C with Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager Quite simple but it's all in the scheduling:Mash: 63 degrees for *2 hours* then ramp up gradually to a 20 min mashout Ferment at 13 degrees for a few days then gradually raise to 19 degrees - 10 days in allLager at 3 degrees for 10 days.


Hi Bribie,
Tks for receipe, I'm doing a few lagers ATM for summer. Got a few mega swill mates so might give this one ago.
I don't have any Danish yeast but got S189,
How do you think it would go on this?

I haven't used s189 Swiss before but have read somewhere that craft brewer used it on Aussie styles.

Have you used this yeast before mate?


----------



## Bribie G

S189 would be fine. It goes ok at higher temps and Bacchus used it and S-23 in their lagers, probably still do.


----------

